# Steroids vs Recreational Drugs, whats worse?



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Whats worse, steroids or rec. drugs*​
Steroids 1513.64%Recs9586.36%


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Whats worse. Both are bad if abused obv. But you see some people say "i dont want to take rec drugs as i dont want to take the gamble". Well steroids can f.uck you up by messing with reproductive system and other areas if care isn't taken.

Worse i see from most of my mates on drone and coke is a few days of work for feeling "a bit sh.it".

Im a hypocrite as i wont touch rec drugs, but have taken over a 1g steroids within the first 2 years of training!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

From an ex regular user of Narcotics to a steroid user here's my say:

NO good comes out of reccy drug use (in the end)

From steroid use comes Awesome-ness!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Problem is mate, people rarely if ever get addicted to steroids, lose their jobs, get seperated from family and friends, steal to feed their habits, end up on the street, go to jail, trouble with the police.

Bit of a silly thread really bud


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Problem is mate, people rarely if ever get addicted to steroids, lose their jobs, get seperated from family and friends, steal to feed their habits, end up on the street, go to jail, trouble with the police.
> 
> Bit of a silly thread really bud


Yeah but a bit of cocaine on the weekend won't enlarge your heart

(not saying that sensible AAS use will either) but you get what i mean


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Problem is mate, people rarely if ever get addicted to steroids, lose their jobs, get seperated from family and friends, steal to feed their habits, end up on the street, go to jail, trouble with the police.
> 
> Bit of a silly thread really bud


Is it though. When i come off, i cant wait to get back on again. If the mrs says we dont have the money, i make sure i get it.

I was also interested in the views of non steroid takers and women. See what there view is. I got some nasty comments from some people the other night even though they all go home most nights and do MDMA and loads of coke (not to mention meeting randomers down the alley every 2 mins!!)


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

People take reccy drugs mostly to get messed up

People take steroids to improve performance, increase recovery, lift more weight, get big


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Having had to commit a now ex-BF to a mental institution due to reccy abuse and had a friend die on the dancefloor (combination of buckfast and Es inducing a heart attack) I have to say, hands down that reccy's are bad.

Steroids, while there are risks, are definitely preferable.

If I found out my partner was taking reccys the relationship would be over immediately. I have no issue with steroids and have no problem with a partner taking them, although I think taking insulin and DNP is rather like playing Russian roulette.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> If I found out my partner was taking reccys the relationship would be over immediately. I have no issue with steroids and have no problem with a partner taking them, although I think taking insulin and DNP is rather like playing Russian roulette.


I share this opinion and if i even found out my missus done any reccy drugs whilst together, even once, finished! I know plenty of people who have died from reccy drugs, one who i was very close to and hated reccy drugs ever since. I know alot of people who use AAS and not one who has had any major health problems from it (yet).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Having had to commit a now ex-BF to a mental institution due to reccy abuse and had a friend die on the dancefloor (combination of buckfast and Es inducing a heart attack) I have to say, hands down that reccy's are bad.
> 
> Steroids, while there are risks, are definitely preferable.
> 
> If I found out my partner was taking reccys the relationship would be over immediately. I have no issue with steroids and have no problem with a partner taking them, although I think taking insulin and *DNP is rather like playing Russian roulette*.


Carefull 800mg per week DNP user above lol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't do rec drugs, ok I've tried them but it was just to say I had. I'll stick to AAS personally


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> *I share this opinion and if i even found out my missus done any reccy drugs whilst together, even once, finished! *I know plenty of people who have died from reccy drugs, one who i was very close to and hated reccy drugs ever since. I know alot of people who use AAS and not one who has had any major health problems from it (yet).


Same mate, as i have seen what it does to the girls around me.

But she said if i ever did steroids (when i started training) she would leave me. After about two weeks of me starting, she was jabbing for me lol.

Told you i should be a salesman Raptor LOL!


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is it though. When i come off, i cant wait to get back on again. If the mrs says we dont have the money, i make sure i get it.
> 
> I was also interested in the views of non steroid takers and women. See what there view is. I got some nasty comments from some people the other night even though they all go home most nights and do MDMA and loads of coke (not to mention meeting randomers down the alley every 2 mins!!)


At the end of the day, steroids don't **** up your personal life and empty your wallet like recs do, simple.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> *I don't do rec drugs, ok I've tried them* but it was just to say I had. I'll stick to AAS personally


What did you think then mate. Do you think not that you have, if you were a bit wasted you would want the feeling again, knowing what its like.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Same mate, as i have seen what it does to the girls around me.
> 
> But she said if i ever did steroids (when i started training) she would leave me. After about two weeks of me starting, she was jabbing for me lol.
> 
> Told you i should be a salesman Raptor LOL!


See i was using gear when i got with the missus so she kjnew what it entailed and her older brother, has used aas for a long time so she was very well educated on it. She used to be a heavy reccy drug user and has said she would NEVER do it again, i on the other hand am not so sure.

She does my jabs too lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> *I was also interested in the views of non steroid takers* and women.


Ok then.

Rec drugs are worse.

Ive done my fair share of rec's. Still would be if i didnt have my Mrs and daughter. I could easily slip back into a good coke habbit given a chance.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

strange_days said:


> At the end of the day, *steroids don't f**u**ck up your personal life and empty your wallet* like recs do, simple.


But they can do both if you let them.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

strange_days said:


> At the end of the day, steroids don't **** up your personal life and empty your wallet like recs do, simple.


hmmm my current course plus PCT left my wallet abit light :lol:

But im sure (and know for a fact) more people spend what i did for my cycle in a night on alcohol and drugs so fair enough


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Rec drugs are worse.
> 
> Ive done my fair share of rec's. Still would be if i didnt have my Mrs and daughter. I could easily slip back into a good coke given a chance.


What your views on steroids then mate, are you tempted.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

I would say reccys are far worse, I have seen people go completely off the rails, from stealing a parents car and winding up in jail to just turning into a spaced out zombie..

Whereas I have never seen anything bad happen to a steroid user that I have known, this is my own experience mind but seems to be similar across the board.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What your views on steroids then mate, *are you tempted.*


O god yes! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> See i was using gear when i got with the missus so she kjnew what it entailed and her older brother, has used aas for a long time so she was very well educated on it. She used to be a heavy reccy drug user and has said she would NEVER do it again, i on the other hand am not so sure.
> 
> *She does my jabs too* lol.


Why don't you do your own jabs out of interest?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Why don't you do your own jabs out of interest?


Scared...... haha just kidding, she does my glute shots as i cant reach round well enogh, i do quads myself but if i use delts she does them too as its awkward, im not very flexible at all.

No other reason than that but prefer quads anyway....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mick_the_brick said:


> Why don't you do your own jabs out of interest?


i used to get her to do my left glute as it hurt my wrist to put pressure on the syringe. But now i do delts and bi's, so i can do it myself.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Cool thanks mate - only way I can reach glutes is lying on my side etc..


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Re steroids

For me, the *majority* of users seem well versed in not only the drugs, but sides, health implications, recovery etc. They take care of themselves with regular health checks, Not to mention the gym, cardio diet that goes along with them most of the time.

Ok, there's a few people doing silly amounts of drugs with little or no knowledge of diet and training. But youll always get that.

Also, with PED's (most peds anyway) there is an opportunity to use Peds for human consumption, not a pile of white powder that you have no idea whats in it.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless you're a professional then both are recreational drugs surely?

Other than the legal aspect of steroids Vs other drugs then I'm not sure it's possible to construct a one is better/safer/more acceptable than the other argument that's holds credibility?

Smoking, drinking, smashing in a G of Test or using coke etc, is any of it really safe or advisable? As individuals we all have our own idea/moral standing on what's acceptable.

For me I don't want anyone smoking in my house or doing illegal drugs end of.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

OldMan said:


> For me I don't want anyone smoking in my house or doing illegal drugs end of.


But youd let them go outside for a cheeky smoke wouldnt you? could the same be said for a cheeky line?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> But youd let them go outside for a cheeky smoke wouldnt you? could the same be said for a cheeky line?


No and no 

Basically none of my pals who come round smoke or do other drugs so it's not an issue.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldMan said:


> No and no
> 
> Basically none of my pals who come round smoke or do other drugs so it's not an issue.


Wish i had friends to come round my house 

I wouldn't be picky...you can do what you like in my house, as long as we are friends!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

on the flip side its seen now as trend for every chav in a tight tshirt to be banging in tons of gear just to go out and look sh1t at the weekends.

these people clearly have no idea what they are doing so that imo is equally as dangerous


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> on the flip side its seen now as trend for every chav in a tight tshirt to be banging in tons of gear just to go out and look sh1t at the weekends.
> 
> these people clearly have no idea what they are doing so that imo is equally as dangerous


Not just my gym like that then :thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

im a natty with a history or rec abuse.

i had to make a choice now between staying natty and taking rec's or turning to the darkside i would defo start juicing cos reccys can bring all sorts of pain and hassle to life that never goes away


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Wish i had friends to come round my house
> 
> I wouldn't be picky...you can do what you like in my house, as long as we are friends!


Like I said earlier we all have our own stand on what's acceptable. 

I've my own standards I live by, they may not be the same as some other peoples but they are mine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldMan said:


> Like I said earlier we all have our own stand on what's acceptable.
> 
> I've my own standards I live by, they may not be the same as some other peoples but they are mine.


I'm joking mate lol.

Some of my freinds friends are into that scene. He quit but dont mind people doing it round his house (all his mates still do it).

But when they do it in front of me, i leave the room. Looks so horrible. 19 year old girls that you can tell would be pretty if they gave a fuc.k about anything other than free/cheap drugs.


----------



## micktherepman (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, real interesting thread. I was just having the same discussion with a group of mates down the Pub - all Reccy Caners whilst I dont even drink.

A complex subject which comes down to personal choice but heh -

My point is this:

At least Roids etc are meant to improve performance/Body etc and are a means to an end for self improvement. Half my mates buzzed up on all sorts are ruining themselves and dont even remember half of their evenings on recs. Not to mention mixing drugs with alcohol etc.

Each to there own....


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I'm joking mate lol.
> 
> Some of my freinds friends are into that scene. He quit but dont mind people doing it round his house (all his mates still do it).
> 
> But when they do it in front of me, i leave the room. Looks so horrible. 19 year old girls that you can tell would be pretty if they gave a fuc.k about anything other than free/cheap drugs.


No worries uncle. :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

OldMan said:


> No worries uncle. :beer:


Uncle???


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

they both have cons but due to the never ending list of cons for recs i reckon theyre worse. lets put it this way.... ive definitely abused recs during my life (most of them other than crack smack n meth.) and they havent made me feel or look better whereas although i accept there are drawbacks to taking steroids there are definitely more positives, they make me feel/look better and give me more confidence. :thumb:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Uncle???


Uncle/mate/mush/bud

Just another term for mate.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

OldMan said:


> Uncle/mate/mush/bud
> 
> Just another term for mate.


 but my uncle touched me...... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Im pretty sure there will be people out there who will go to any means necessary to ensure they have their gear, if that means going on the rob or whatever they will do it. Im also pretty sure that roids could take hold of your life and become an obsession, they could ruin a relationship or break families up, it all depends on the individual. The same goes for recreational drugs. I myself have done them, they were a big part of my life, but I didnt let them get the better of me, I knew when to stop. Its all about self control. Everything in moderation. Unfortunately there will always people who dont know their limits.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> but my uncle touched me...... :confused1: :whistling:


Eh????


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

OldMan said:


> Eh????


 was a joke. it meant that my uncle isnt my mate/bud/friend


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

is this a serious question or was you bored and just wanted to make a thread?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think you can lump all PEDs and AAS into one catagory, neither can you lump all reccy drugs into one catagory... big difference between longterm use of say d'bol and test e, and big difference between longterm smoking a bit of weed and jabbing with scag.

Another point is that with AAS there's a lot of info about what to do to to ensure safe as possible usage, and most people do this. With reccys most people who get in trouble with them do so because of use in an unrestricted fashion... it is possible to use some reccys occasionally and moderately and be fine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> is this a serious question or was you bored and just wanted to make a thread?


Or perhaps just interested in people opinions. Nob Nobby!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Both are bad if abused, but it completely depends on the type of reccy drugs we are discussing.

Obviously with something like cannabis it is proven fact there is no risk, so really we should be discussing pretty much only coke/crack/heroin/methamphetemine - all of which are real bad if abused!

That said I don't think i'd ever consider using steroids, but i am, like most people, a recreational drug user. The thought of taking steroids just freaks me out!


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

DanB said:


> Both are bad if abused, but it completely depends on the type of reccy drugs we are discussing.
> 
> Obviously with something like *cannabis it is proven fact there is no risk*, so really we should be discussing pretty much only coke/crack/heroin/methamphetemine - all of which are real bad if abused!
> 
> That said I don't think i'd ever consider using steroids, but i am, like most people, a recreational drug user. The thought of taking steroids just freaks me out!


heart problems?


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

DanB said:


> Both are bad if abused, but it completely depends on the type of reccy drugs we are discussing.
> 
> Obviously with something like* cannabis it is proven fact there is no risk*, so really we should be discussing pretty much only coke/crack/heroin/methamphetemine - all of which are real bad if abused!
> 
> That said I don't think i'd ever consider using steroids, but i am, like most people, a recreational drug user. The thought of taking steroids just freaks me out!


Doubt it.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

flynnie11 said:


> heart problems?


heart problems? If anything its probably likely to cure heart problems.


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

If i thought about taking steroids to improve my performance/physique my wife would be dead against it. However if i sat her down and talked it through with her she'd be fine and fully support me.

Cant see that ever happening if i wanted to take recreational drugs.....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Proven fact cannabis smoking poses no risk? Yeah right

Stoners are boring cvnts anyway, often with crazy warped political views


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan B - Cannabis ruined my life for 5 years! I didn't even sit my GCSE's because of Cannabis and im being 100% serious


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive seen my mates turn into pretty much bagheads due to cannabis

They would walk miles just to meet a dealer no matter what

Its all they would ever do, smoke shotties in a bush

spend loads of money a week on it, some still do

really boring to be around

no way is smoking healthy and risk free

No motivation to do anything other than get stoned


----------



## kbuck (Oct 11, 2010)

recs are what you do before you enter the life of keeping fit, no regrets but never again


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Both as bad as each other *if in the wrong hands* steroid abuse and drug abuse I know the odd stoner or too but there's guys who have it as a treat and then theres £1000 a week kids, steroids there's guys like that guy who's arms exploded and then there's guys who use it as a little boost.

Both can be addictive results or feeling!

Depends on many factors.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Man, I'm living such a sheltered life these days the strongest thing I can get my hands on is a can of panda shandy.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL tip tops are the purest I once got some mr freeze from a dealer.

Permanent scream mask for 7 days.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Good thread

I have always wondered, what would be worse health wise, a 2 night bender on 10 - 20 E's over the weekend, or a 6 week course of D bol etc?

Surely the pills would be worse on the liver etc over them 2 nights as they contain all sorts of sh1te?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thinking about this thread and probably as bad as any other kind of drug abuse is of prescription meds... developing dependence on pain killers, sleeping pills etc.

Also surprised no one has yet mentioned the damage nice legal alcohol can do...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Thinking about it, couldn't roids be seen as recreational in some way?

Think about it, take them, train hard; Lift more > enjoy the extra strength - get bigger > feel good about yourself...

Just a longer process is it not?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Steroids are derivatives of Testosterone, a natural hormone produced by the human body anyway so by taking them you're simply increasing these natural hormone levels.

Reccy drugs are toxic chemicals and therefore a foreign substance that the body has to deal with.

No contest IMO, reccy are far worse.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

AJ91 said:


> Thats a good point actually, i never even thought about pain killers and other such drugs.
> 
> I went through a stage of using Co-codamol simply to make me drowsy and chill me out before bed or if i was ****ed off, which obviously isn't what its used for, not clever looking back.


one of my best mates has been working out in China for about five years, first teaching english and now editing an english language magazine... and over there so many people get fooked and hooked on cough syrup. In china they use stuff with a much higher coedine content and it's enough to get you stupidly wasted.

A lot of people don't actually realise coedine, cocodamol etc are opiates, and can get very habit forming with regular use in quantity.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Everyone is saying rec no question, but what about making you impotent for instance.

Ketamin has done that to a female girl i know (she still does it even after knowing the idiot)

but then, it is a very possible risk (is it not?) with steroid use as well!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Everyone is saying rec no question, but what about making you impotent for instance.
> 
> Ketamin has done that to a female girl i know (she still does it even after knowing the idiot)
> 
> but then, it is a very possible risk (is it not?) with steroid use as well!


How the hell can a girl get impotent?? :laugh:


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

yea sorry to break it to you powerhouse but that wasnt a girl  at least not a female girl.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> How the hell can a girl get impotent?? :laugh:


Soz, messed up a bit there. but you know what i mean, her oven wont heat up!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Soz, messed up a bit there. but you know what i mean, her oven wont heat up!!


Yes but that only happens when wasted on ket, and not to every girl, its not permanent.. :lol:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

casement16 said:


> at least with roids you are consious what you are doing, if theres a problem you can go to the hospital, with rec drugs, anything can happen such as putting yourself in a dangerous situation (walk in middle of road etc)


Oh no I think you'll find it can turn you into a mad killer.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Also surprised no one has yet mentioned the damage nice legal alcohol can do...


True - if they invented/discovered it now, they'd ban it, no question...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Thinking about this thread and probably as bad as any other kind of drug abuse is of prescription meds... developing dependence on pain killers, sleeping pills etc.
> 
> Also surprised no one has yet mentioned the damage nice legal alcohol can do...





Nelson said:


> True - if they invented/discovered it now, they'd ban it, no question...


Very true. Same goes for baccy and coffee. Oh how I love my coffee:bounce:

*wanders off for another expresso*


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Steroids are derivatives of Testosterone, a natural hormone produced by the human body anyway so by taking them you're simply increasing these natural hormone levels.
> 
> Reccy drugs are toxic chemicals and therefore a foreign substance that the body has to deal with.
> 
> No contest IMO, reccy are far worse.


Some recy drugs simply increases the production of chemicals/hormones already present in the body, such as dopamine.. where do you draw the line?

I think steroids could quite easily be referred to as a recreational drug, imo.


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Everyone is saying rec no question, but what about making you impotent for instance.
> 
> Ketamin has done that to a female girl i know (she still does it even after knowing the idiot)
> 
> but then, it is a very possible risk (is it not?) with steroid use as well!


They all have their own risks, taking none of them is going to be the best option. But everything has risks, alcohol and smoking for example which the majority of the population take nearly everyday.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

DanB said:


> Both are bad if abused, but it completely depends on the type of reccy drugs we are discussing.
> 
> *Obviously with something like cannabis it is proven fact there is no risk*, so really we should be discussing pretty much only coke/crack/heroin/methamphetemine - all of which are real bad if abused!
> 
> That said I don't think i'd ever consider using steroids, but i am, like most people, a recreational drug user. The thought of taking steroids just freaks me out!


What a load of bollox that statement is. I take it you like a daily puff for trying to defend it. I used to like it myself many moons ago. Cannabis has been linked to mental illness, its especially more potent now then ever due to the amount of home grown stuff about.

Wont give you lung cancer then? or any other illness linked with smoking?

I know plenty of people whos lives are ruled by the stuff, they cant go a day without it.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> What a load of bollox that statement is. I take it you like a daily puff for trying to defend it. I used to like it myself many moons ago. Cannabis has been linked to mental illness, its especially more potent now then ever due to the amount of home grown stuff about.
> 
> Wont give you lung cancer then? or any other illness linked with smoking?
> 
> I know plenty of people whos lives are ruled by the stuff, they cant go a day without it.


I found it more addictive than cocaine and i've been hooked on both


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I found it more addictive than cocaine and i've been hooked on both


I remember my science teacher at school saying you cant be physically addicted to weed, was he talking sh.it?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I remember my science teacher at school saying you cant be physically addicted to weed, was he talking sh.it?


I got told the same...

Its the baccy in a doobie which gets you addicted, the weed is psychological addictive for some, but not physiologically addictive.

In other words, theres no physical addictive chemical in cannabis. Unlike tobacco which has nicotine in it. So if you smoke to two together, comon in europe, then you are likey to be addicted to it.

So he wasn't really talking shit


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I got told the same...
> 
> Its the baccy in a doobie which gets you addicted, the weed is psychological addictive for some, but not physiologically addictive.
> 
> ...


Still a gay c.unt that needs to stop perving on kids though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Still a gay c.unt that needs to stop perving on kids though


***** :thumbup1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I remember my science teacher at school saying you cant be physically addicted to weed, was he talking sh.it?


He probably used to have a sneaky spliff in the staff room. :cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

What if you use reccy drugs to aid training while using Roids????


----------



## Vitexin (Oct 9, 2010)

Everything is moderation.

Simple!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Vitexin said:


> Everything is moderation.
> 
> Simple!


not that simple though is it. Moderation is a different thing to different people.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

jw007 said:


> What if you use reccy drugs to aid training while using Roids????


Guys at the gym i train at "USED" :whistling: to snort coke and take viagra before/during training

Also was out with a mate at the weekend, he had some pills then fell down some stairs and broke both arms

there for Steroids are safer than E's :lol:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hard to say. Especially when alot of steroid users don't inform us on medical issues they have faced as a result.

I would say both are addictive and will have a negative effect on your physical and mental wellbeing, however recreational drugs are 100% proved to **** up your life wereas steroids thusfar are shown to have 'relatively' minimal effects.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

that is a tuff one, i just cant make up my mind.

I mean reccy drugs are just awesome, most people that take them never have any problems, and same with steroids!!!.

i just cant decide which is best!

oh hang on.....


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

recy drugs are definatley more fun. Come down is crap though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Nemises said:


> *recy drugs are definatley more fun*. Come down is crap though.


Id say 95% of the people i know that take rec drugs whenever they go out are complete wasters!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Id say 95% of the people i know that take rec drugs whenever they go out are complete wasters!!


most pub bodybuilders on gear are knobs when they are out aswell so its a level playing field:thumbup1:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Recs, easy lol

If abused both are bad, but recs gets my vote


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> most pub bodybuilders on gear are knobs when they are out aswell so its a level playing field:thumbup1:


Yeah, but most were nobs without the gear.

THe rec drugs is what messed my mates up!


----------

